# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  O meu próximo aquário...Prototipos

## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Companheiros de forum, depois do meu primeiro aquário que me deu muitos problemas... e depois de milhares de horas de leitura... de verdades e menos verdades... depois de horas a conversar com membros do forum e não só, irei então arrancar com o meu novo projecto.

Queria agradecer aos  membros que vivem perto de mim, Fernando Soares, Paulo Oliveira, Paulo Serrano, com quem passei horas a debater ideias.

Agradecer tambem aos membros que visitei e com os quais troquei ideias.

*Pressupostos.*

Assim antes de pensar no meu novo aquário defini os pressupostos para a sua construção:

1º Todo o sistema tem que se enquadrar na estética da minha sala.

2º O sistema deve ter presente a maior facilidade possível no que diz respeito à manutenção.
Limpeza.
Trocas de água.
Reposição de água.
" Não deixar a sala sempre num reboliço."

3º Estiveram tambem presentes critérios economicistas nomeadamente no que diz respeito a custos de manutenção do sistema a funcionar.
Electricidade
Água
etc...

4º Evitar excessos de bombas etc.. colocar o minimo equipamento possível para o bom funcionamento. 

5º O sistema deve conter dois aquários, um de maiores dimensões e outro mais pequeno.

6º Irei apostar em alguns factores, nomeadamente:
Forte escumação
Boa iluminação
Boa circulação de água.


*Porquê dois aquários?*

Aquário grande - Corais duros e poucos peixes
Aquário pequeno - Alguns corais moles - Peixes mais pequenos e se possível uns cavalos marinhos.

Entretanto ponho os bonecos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

*Data Prevista de montagem Setembro 2007*

Agora vamos aos protótipos.

*Projecto final*






*Estrutura em Ferro*









*Os aquários*

Medidas - C210*L80*A70 e 46*80*70



*A Sump*









*Os Equipamentos*



*Tubagem*









*Madeira*

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Heitor
Tens que limpar o vidro desse aquário grande está um pouco baço, e aumentar a circulação. lol LOL
Fora de brincadeiras vamos a esse projecto.
Tipo de material e equipamento pensas tu usar nesse teu novo projecto???
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Continuando...

Tentei fazer um pequeno video... não saiu grande coisa mas vamos ver:

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/524/Prototipo_aqua_video.avi[/media]

----------


## Heitor Simões

De seguida ...

Equipamentos...

*Iluminação*

*Iluminação Aquário Pequeno* - Calha ATI 6x24 w 

*Iluminação Aquário Grande* Tres projectores Lumenarc com balastros electrónicos e lampadas 400w Reeflux Coralvue 12000.

*Escumação*

Royal Exclusiv Bubble-King 300 externo

*Circulação de água*

Bomba de retorno - Mini Red Dragon 2500 L/h

Circulação - Vortech propeler Echotec Marine duas com os repectivos controladores.

A estudar a necessidade de mais bombas.
*Circulação para aquário pequeno* - 2 Tunze nano 6025

*Reactores*

Calcio - Schuran Jetstream 1 - o único equipamento que transita do meu velho sistema para este.
Kalk - DYY feito pelo Fernando Soares.

*Medição e controle*

Computador GHL Profilux plus II EX
Testes JBL

*Diversos*

Ozonizador de 200 mg ainda não defini a marca.

*Aquecimento e Arrefecimento*


*Aquecimento* - 2 Termoestatos Titanium 500 W Aquamedic
Arrefeciemnto - Para ja irei montar um sistema de ventoinhas controlado, mais para a frente se analisará a necessidade de refrigerador.



*Rochas e areões*

Rocha irei por aproximadamente:

140 kg de Rocha viva
25 kg Rocha morta para fazer uns patamares .
A rocha virá ( 40 kg do meu antigo sistema, 30 kg de outros aquários e 70 kg de lojistas)

Areão será o suficiente para cobrir o chão e nao se levantar muita areia +- 4cm. Aproximadamente  70 kg.

O areão será *Ocean Direct* e se tiver aguns membros que me ofereçam uns copos de areão para colonzar melhor.



As minhas dúvidas prendem-se essencialmente com questões monetárias, nomeadamente diferenças de preços entre equipamentos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Por fim...

aguardo sugestões.

Obrigado

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Heitor.

Não precisa de ser 2 aquarios pode ser um com uma divisoria de maneira a que os peixes não passem de aquario para aquario.
Penso que poderas poupar alguns s e dá menos trabalho já que é um só. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá.

Rogério, para sistema de circulação que quero usar com as bombas vortech tem que ser assim nao tou a ver outra maneira.

Senão nao conseguiria ter duas frente no aquário.

Obrigado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Heitor,

Em primeiro lugar os meus parabéns pelo projecto.




> *Iluminação*


Para o aquário maior optaria por colocar 3x250W ou 2x400W dependendo do tipo de corais que vais querer manter. Não te podes esquecer dos 80 cm de altura... 

Uma calha de 10x80W de T5 pode ser também uma boa opção, mas com 210 cm provavelmente terás que fazer algo semelhante ao que o Juca tem (uma conjugação de 2 ou mais calhas para cobrir todo o comprimento.

No aquário mais pequeno colocaria apenas um foco de 150W ou uma calha de T5 de 6x39W.




> *Circulação de água*
> 
> Bomba de retorno - Mini Red Dragon 2500 L/h
> 
> Circulação - Vortech propeler Echotec Marine duas com os repectivos controladores.
> 
> A estudar a necessidade de mais bombas.
> Para o aquário pequeno ainda nao defini a circulação.


Acho manifestamente pouca - se uma das tuas permissas é uma boa circulação, então vais precisar de mais que isso.




> *Reactores*
> Calcio - Schuran Jetstream 1 - o único equipamento que transita do meu velho sistema para este.


Tenho grandes dúvidas quanto à qualidade desse reactor. Sempre o achei muito pequeno para a suposta capacidade...




> *Aquecimento e Arrefecimento*
> 2 Termoestatos de Titanium 500W - Marca a definir
> Arrefeciemnto - Para ja irei montar um sistema de ventoinhas controlado, mais para a frente se analisará a necessidade de refrigerador.


Aqui meu caro acho que não te vais safar ao Chiller! Com a configuração do móvel (bastante semelhante ao meu) vais precisar de ter uma solução de refrigeração, mais eficiente que as ventoínhas, sob pena de teres evaporações superiores a 15 litros diários.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Diogo, Obrigado pela tua opinião.

A iluminação estou a estudar várias situações nomeadamente a ver consumos... vamos aguardar, atanção 80 cm é de profundidade e nao de altura.

Relativamente à circulação, as minhas duvidas são se irei colocar a posterior mais vortech ou se as conjugo com tunze.

Quanto à bomba de envio de agua para o aquaário a minha intenção é que ela seja de 2500 l/hora fazendo com que a agua esteja mais tempo no escumador.

Quanto ao reactor o fabricante aponta para aquários de 3000 litros... 

No que diz respeito aos chilers tb tenho a mesma opinião que tu... mas vamos ver deixar passar o inverno. O armario será aberto em cima, atras e de lado. Mas tenho a consciencia que vou ter ai problemas para resolver... :Icon Cry:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Diogo
A altura é de 70 e não 80 por isso a iluminação pode ser um pouco diferente da que apontas, eu acho que 10 t:5 devem ser suficientes para este aquario.
Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...
> Relativamente à circulação, as minhas duvidas são se irei colocar a posterior mais vortech ou se as conjugo com tunze.
> 
> Quanto à bomba de envio de agua para o aquaário a minha intenção é que ela seja de 2500 l/hora fazendo com que a agua esteja mais tempo no escumador.
> 
> Quanto ao reactor o fabricante aponta para aquários de 3000 litros...


Conjugar as Vortech com as Tunze parece-me uma excelente opção!
A escumação e a circulação na sump é quanto a mim uma falsa questão, a não ser que consigas garantir que toda a água entra no escumador.

O reactor... pois... 3000 litros - dizem eles! Na minha opinião não dá nem para 1000. Com uma câmara do tamanho que tem e a media que usam (que tem pouca dissolução) não dou qualquer crédito a esse reactor de Ca. Mas é apenas a minha opinião.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, o escumador é externo, toda a água tem que entrar dentro do escumador.

Relactivamente ao reactor... és capaz de ter razão... aguardemos... para ver as necessidades pois os euros...

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Heitor,

é com agrado que vejo este teu projecto a andar e com passos muito largos...
certamente muito breve teremos já algo mais do que desenhos para ver e fico na expectativa de ver o resultado final  :SbOk:  

agora falando mais em concreto do que aqui nos deixas

mini-aquario

qual o objectivo para ele? um mini FO?  uma lagoa para LPS´s? 





> *Iluminação*
> 
> a estudar...


esta é uma parte muito importante para resolveres e que vejo ainda teres muitas dúvidas.  
Na minha opinião devias tentar escolher algo arrojado  :Coradoeolhos:  
devias conseguir alguma coisa que:
gastasse minimo possivel sem cortar à quantidade de luz
emitisse minimo de calor possível evitando talvez o uso de refrigerador
tivesse máximo de durabilidade de lampadas para evitar trocas constantes
se houver alguma coisa que vá de encontro a estas premissas então...  :yb624:    seria o ideal




> *Escumação*
> 
> Royal Exclusiv Bubble-King 300 externo


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:  




> *Circulação de água*
> Circulação - Vortech propeler Echotec Marine duas com os repectivos controladores.
> A estudar a necessidade de mais bombas.
> Para o aquário pequeno ainda nao defini a circulação.


com o andar da carruagem é que verás se é suficiente ou não, no entanto o tipo de corais que lá terás será será o barometro do sistema neste aspecto.  no meu caso, aquario maioritariamente de LPS´s, sinto ter excesso de corrente... :Admirado:  




> *Aquecimento e Arrefecimento*
> 
> Arrefeciemnto - Para ja irei montar um sistema de ventoinhas controlado, mais para a frente se analisará a necessidade de refrigerador.
> .


estou inteiramente de acordo com o Diogo..  acho que não terás hipotese de escapar ao refrigerador... 

se me lembrar de alguma questão ainda cá volto ao tópico.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Duarte, obrigado pelas tuas palavras, que são sempre importantes.


1º O objectivo do aquário pequeno, é ter uns peixitos pequenos, uns cavalos marinhos e uns corais moles.

o aquário grande é para levar SPS e LPS, como os LPS gostam de menos corrente pretendo criar um layout que me crie uma pequena baía para por alguns LPS, embora o meu objectivo sejam SPS.

2º Iluminação -  :tutasla:  

3º O problema do refrigerador é que faz uma barulheira e não é próprio para por numa sala.
Terei um ano para estudar o caso até  ao próximo verão.
Mas estou atento.
Não seria prudente estar a pensar em refrigerador sem saber o impacto da iluminação no aquecimento da agua etc.. teremos tempo.

Deixem as vossas opiniões.

----------


## Roberto Passos

Você tem duas opções:
1- usar apenas t5 + ventiladores nos dois. Se precisar suplementar, será de um resfriador pequeno que faz pouco barulho.
2 - usar 4 hqi 250W + 2 t5 80W azul no grande; usar 2 hqi 150W + 1 t5 azul no pequeno; + resfriador grande.
Faça um furo na parede e coloque o resfriador como um ar-condicionado, assim o barulho e o ar quente vai para fora. Se não houver essa possibilidade, você pode colocá-lo na área de serviço fazendo um furo apenas para a passagem das mangueiras.
abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O problema do refrigerador é que faz uma barulheira e não é próprio para por numa sala.
> Terei um ano para estudar o caso até  ao próximo verão.


No meu caso e porque tenho o aquário num canto da sala, longe da janela e a sala é sobre o comprido, tive que optar por colocar o refrigerador na varanda. Isso fez com que o barulho não seja um problema e acima de tudo que o refrigerador não me aqueça a sala sendo assim mais um elemento a contrariar a sua própria função.  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Heitor,
Sem duvida um projecto a serio. :Palmas:  
Queria apenas fazer uma referencia que me parece pertinente,reparei que no desenho da estrutura a mesma apenas tem 4 pontos de apoio no chão(4 pés),não te parece que levando em conta as dimensões e sobretudo o peso que terá de suportar,ficava mais sólida com pelo menos mais dois pés??
Não te esqueças da velha maxima da fisica que diz que quanto menor a superficie de contacto de uma determinada massa,maior será a pressão exercida e esse peso todo em apenas 4 pontos de apoio,os mesmos vão suportar uma pressão brutal.
É apenas uma opinião. :Admirado:  
Espero que esse seja um projecto de sucesso. :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Luis, irei ter em conta essa tua sugestão

Obrigado.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu optava por cortar essas pontas (pés) e deixava toda a estrutura assente no chao.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Cesar , obrigado pela tua opinião mas nao pode ser senão ficam marcas muito grandes no chão da sala.

Vai ter mesmo que levar pés.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Viva

Heitor que belo projecto!

Pelos desenhos que apresentas, vê-se que estas a tentar fazer tudo de forma a cometer o minimo de erros posssivel. 
Tenho a mesma do Diogo. Acho que deves pensar ja no refrigerador.
Mesmo no caso de não o poderes montar logo de inicio, acho que deves prever ja um espaço para o receber, e com toda a tubagem preparada.
Assim quando o comprares, é so ligar a ficha, sem teres de andar com alterações na canalização.
Pensa nisso!

Não falaste do sistema de reposição.
Já tens alguma ideia para isso?

Recomendo vivamente o sistema automatico com uma electrovalvula ligada a uma boia de nivel.

um abraço 
e boa sorte com o projecto

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,

Fernando, relativamente ao sistema de reposição de agua, já esta planeado e não irei ter nenhum reservatório de agua de osmose, vou ligar a osmose directamente ao reactor de kalk e este irá funcionar quando o ph baixar os 8.1.

Ainda não estudei bem como vou fazer o processo, mas ja vi num post aqui no forum um sistema desses desenhado.
Neste momento não estou a conseguir encontrar o post mas logo que encontre te mostro.

Refrigerador continuo com a minha temos tempo, de qualquer forma não está desprezado.

Obrigado por participares no debate.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Não percebo como é que funciona a reposição atraves do controlador de ph.

O ph demora umas horas a alterar o valor, quer dizer que durante esse tempo esta sempre a entrar agua, independente do nivel a que esteja a sump?

Por outor lado, se o ph não baixar, mesmo que baixe o nivel, o sistema nâo repôe a agua?


Isto é possivel de fazer se tiveres dois repositores. Um com kalk e outro apenas com agua de osmose.

abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas heitor
mas a estrotura pode sempre assentar em cima de esferovite ou cortiça e assim jánao marca o chao e consegues distribuir o peso.
se mantiveres os pés garanto-te que os estragos serao maiores ( marcar o chao ) vai haver mais força em menos supreficie contra o chao.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

César, aceito a tua opinião mas temos que ver o contexto, este aquario fica numa sala e eu quero poder limpar por baixo do aquário, se puser esferovite e colocar toda a estrutura de ferro no chão isso não será possivel. Irá acumular agua salgada ali em baixo.

Vou colocar uns pés e se possivel umas protecções de borracha por baixo para ferir o minimo possível o chão.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Heitor, :Olá:  

Gostava de conseguir perceber melhor o teu sistema de saída de água para a sump. Será que consegues colocar uma foto (fazer um render) dessa canalização com mais pormenor?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, gostavas de perceber melhor... :SbSourire2:   dificil de perceber porque nao está la desenhado.

Os tubos que fazem descer a água são  os vermelhos ... se reparares esta uma estrutura cubica cor creme do lado esquerdo se vires pela traseira, essa estrutura é o escumador que é externo. o tubo vai desaguar directamente no escumador. 

Não está desenhado porque não conheço ao pormenor a forma de ligação do escumador.

Já agora para deixar um esclarecimento eu pretendo na sump montar vários sistemas com o mesmo tubo.

Vejamos

1º Vamos ter um tubo de esgoto que vai tirar a agua da sump para a rua... durante as mudanças de agua.

2º A bomba de retorno vai ter com a mesma tubagem um sistema que permita fazer circular a agua da sump para o escumador sem passar pelo aquário. Para quê ? O objectivo é antes de a água das tpa ser enviada para o aquário vai estar uma hora a circular entre a sump e o escumador só.. para aquecer e para fazer uma primeira escumação.

3º A bomba de retorno irá enviar para o aquário.

É isto que me vai na cabeça mas so quando chegar a estrutura é que poderei ver qual a forma de fazer isto o melhor possível.

Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  

Não era a isso que eu me referia, era à parte do "pente" com os furos no vidro de traz. Gostava de ver mais de perto, pois parece-me uma boa alternativa à coluna seca.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo se aproximarmos não tem grande perfeição.

A ideia qual é? é não ter coluna seca pois retira algum espaço ao aquário e fazendo a coluna vamos criar uma grande área de "lixo" no interior da coluna seca o que faz com que seja um problema de limpeza.

Vou meter um tubo por dentro desse pente e a água cai por lá.

Só depois de ter a armação comigo e o aquário é que vou ver como vou fazer.

Na fase de montagem mostro os pormenores técnicos.

Fica bem.

----------


## Jose Neves

> A ideia qual é? é não ter coluna seca pois retira algum espaço ao aquário e fazendo a coluna vamos criar uma grande área de "lixo" no interior da coluna seca o que faz com que seja um problema de limpeza.
> 
> Vou meter um tubo por dentro desse pente e a água cai por lá
> .


Sou da mesma opiniao que tu :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  , algo que ja escrevi no passado, se fosse hoje nao teria feito coluna seca no meu :bompost:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Aproxima-se a recta final para começar a montar o meu sistema.

Gostaria de obter umas opiniões relativamente a umas dúvidas que tenho, assim:

1º Para o meu aquário pequeno cujo objectivo final irá ser alguns LPS, uns peixinhos pequenos e pouco agressivos e uns cavalos marinhos, qual acham que deveria de ser a circulação?

Koralia ou Tunze Nano, é que ouvi dizer as koralia davam alguns problemas? 
Quantas bombas uma ou duas e de que litragem 2500l/H? não esquecer que nao poderei ter muita circulação por causa dos cavalos.

Iluminação 6x24w seria indicado para este aquário??

Fiquem bem.

Deem as vossas opiniões.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Como o aquario pequeno é para ter cavalos marinhos eu acho que a circulação deve ser baixa. Os Lps também aguentam bem. Uma única nanostream (pouco mais caras e mais fiáveis) de 2500l/h acho que estará bem. 

Em relação á iluminação eu optava por HQI, um foco de 150watts

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> 1º Para o meu aquário pequeno cujo objectivo final irá ser alguns LPS, uns peixinhos pequenos e pouco agressivos e uns cavalos marinhos, qual acham que deveria de ser a circulação?


olá Heitor,

como cavalos marinhos nunca tive, no que diz respeito à circulação, vou falar apenas dos LPS´s. 

relativamente a estes corais, deves ter um mínimo de corrente para que eles possam mostrar o maximo de extençao de tecido. Aliás, no meu aquario, por vezes em TPA´s, deixo ficar o aqua algumas horas completamente parado e aí...  :yb665:   só visto mesmo... :yb624:  
eles adoram pouca corrente.  :SbOk5:

----------


## João.Pedro.deAndrade

Boa noite 

Gosto do projecto, so vou opinar em relação a estrutura deves retirar os pes para o peso ser feito na totalidade da base.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Obrigado pelas respostas.

Eu tb tenho a ideia que para LPS a corrente deve ser minima, mas tenho medo que seja insuficiente e o aqua começe a ganhar algas no vidro etc...

Gostaria de ter mais opiniões.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Heitor

Respondendo à tua questao baseado em factos, e na experiência vivida com a montagem deste meu novo aqua, posso te garantir que num aqua 120x60x60, só possuo uma koralia 2 e uma koralia 3, que totalizam 6900 lts e de que tanto os sps como os lps se encontram bem de saude e com optimos crescimentos, e sinal de algas filamentosas felizmente nao há.
Por isso julgo que tanto a opção 2 x Koralia 2, ou 2x nano streams 6045 ou 1 Koralia 2 e uma Koralia 3 se adequavam na perfeição a esse sistema mais pequeno que pretendes montar. 
Em relação à iluminação e visto que irás so optar por lps, a opção chega 6x39 w chega perfeitamente para os manter em muito boas condiçoes.
Espero tambem que esse projecto avance rapidamente, pois já estou com algumas saudades dos nossos convivios aquarofilistas, e claro das nossas teimosias. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço
Oliveira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Duas 6045 é demasiado para os cavalos. Eu apostaria em duas 6025 e num foco de 150W.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Heitor

Por lapso referi nano steram 6045, quando efectivamente me estava a referir as 6025.
Diogo, se o teu post foi uma correcção ao meu post, agradeço essa mesma correçao.

Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

A minha questão agora é saber se acham que 6 x 24 w seriam suficientes???

Obrigado.

----------


## Nelson Pena

heitor vi o teu aquario e o respectivo movel... cuidado mete respeito  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viste???

E o que achas difere do projecto???

Não gostas-te?

Eu só vi fotos lol   :yb663:   :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço

----------


## Nelson Pena

gostei do corpo aquatico do aquario grande e o apontamento simpatico do aquario pequeno que podes frazer uma brincadeira gira.
nao te preocupes com o reactor de calcio ... dara conta do recado se bem calibrado. 
a nivel de iluminacao aconselho te 3 lumenarcs que ficam perfeitamente encaixaveis no movel a correr em balastros electronicos. 250 watts é uma aposta segura.
a nivel de circulação fico triste por não teres investido em close loops e teres agora de recorrer a bombas interiores. nesse caso nao inventava muito e faria uma brincadeira de duas tunzes 6101 e que em conjuncao com o retorno daria uma amplitude de correntes alternadas satisfatoria.
o escumador é uma aposta equilibrada , embora te sugira teres cuidado com os objectivos para este aquario. se pretendes lps inchados e em crescimento este escumador não é uma boa escolha, se pretendes um aquario limpo e que se direcciona basicamente para sps e poucos lps que se deiam bem com baixos nutrientes dessa forma concordo com a escolha do B.K 300 externo.  tenta conseguir o novo com o telescopio de 63 .
No fundo começas bem a excepção dos close loop, embora com algum cuidado ainda possas furar o vidro traseiro e apostar em 2 / 3 close loops.

o sucesso do aquario pertence ao seu dono e ao cuidado que lhe dá, contudo não se fazem omeletes sem ovos.

cumprimentos e boa sorte 
Nelson Pena

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Nélson, obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

1º Quanto á iluminação estou claramente a estudar o assunto... neste momento para o periodo de ciclagem do aquário não é importante uma vez que tenho uma calha com t5 e hqis de 250 w que irão fazer o ciclo nos próximos dois meses aproximadamente, de qualquer forma fica a sugestão das lumenarc.

2º Quanto à circulação já está decidido para ja duas vortech e mais para a frente logo vejo se vou para mais duas vortech ou duas tunze a ver vamos. Close loop retirei de todo da ideia embora me tenha parecido uma boa solução.


3º Pois o problema dos corias e do excesso e falta de nutrientes... a minha ideia ... que é segredo é ter o aquario mais carregadito de peixes para fornecer nutrientes aos lps, o aquário grande com menos peixes e portanto menos nutrientes. Claro que com este escumador irá haver grande redução de nutrientes.

 Agora tou deserto que chegue o bicho para começar a montar  :Whistle:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

Editei o tópico 5, informações que acrescentei:

1º Os aquecedores já chegaram e são da marca aqua medic

2º As bombas de circulação do aquário pequeno são da marca Tunze nano 6025.

3º A iluminação do aquário pequeno vai ser uma calha ATI 6x 24W

4º O areão tambem já chegou e será da Ocean Direct.


Por fim o grande dia aproxima-se...  :SbSourire:  

Para a montagem deste meu projecto irei abrir um post só para a montagem.

Até breve.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boa tarde!

Acabei de decidir a iluminação a colocar no meu novo projecto.

Em cima da mesa estavam dois tipos de iluminação.

1º Iluminação a Led´s - sem dúvida a mais vantajosa
2º Projectores Lumenarc 

Acabei por optar pelos projectores lumenarc pois nao consegui ter garantias relativamente aos led´s, nomeadamente transporte, suporte pós venda, etc...

Assim actualizei o Tópico 5 deste post.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Copião :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Grande opção sem dúvida... :SbOk3:  


Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Actualizei o tópico 5 onde coloquei o sistema que irá controlar o meu aquário.

Será um pequeno computador - GHL Profilux II EX

Até breve.

----------

